# Custom Screensavers not showing after 3.1 update



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did the update a little while ago and it updated just fine... Except my SS hack isn't working anymore. The screensaver folder is still there, but I'm getting all the dead authors. I've tried uninstalling and/or reinstalling the hack, but it just says update unsuccessful. 

Still working on it to see if I can get them working again...


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Frustrating.

The update didn't cause problems for me.  I wish I had a suggestion for you.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh no Luv!!!! Hope you manage to fix it - that's exactly what I worry about (like every single time, I'm just such a sucker for my Disney hunks   ). Please keep us updated on this! Sending loads of positive vibes your way


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No luck so far and to add insult to injury, all of my books are now reindexing... <sigh>


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

I was resisting this until I read on another forum that it was fine as long as you left the hack on and didn't try uninstall. I went ahead on my K3 wifi and it was fine. Hopefully, they get a new jailbreak and SS hack out soon.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

I've looked at the actual changes inside the 3.1 update and amongst some useful changes, there are some not very good ones. The 3.1 update breaks the jailbreak installation process and also prevents unofficial updates from being used (again). This means you can't install or uninstall any hacks as they're packaged as a Kindle update.

If installing any modifications is important to you then *DO NOT* install the 3.1 update at this time. This includes uninstalling any existing hacks as the uninstall package is actually just another update.

I'm looking at options to get around the changes but I'm fairly busy with work so it may take a while.


----------

